# Cheap Wireless Remote



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

A little heads up. (and I've been looking for one of these for a while now.) Home Depot now has their wireless Christmas light remotes in stock for $9.97. I picked one up and put it in-line with my shop vac (dust collection system:smile. I've been using it for three days now and love it! I keep it hanging on my side and just push a button when it's needed.:yes:

For ten bucks I figured what the h$ll


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Just make sure to ONLY use it for a shop vac.... most dust collectors draw 15A+, and that could cause a fire.

Good catch though.... will have to pick one up for my little shop vac.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I picked some up from true value last Christmas also 10$. I use one for the shop vac and another for some spot lights. My dust collector runs on a shop fox remote built for the purpose. Way more expensive unfortunately. I bought it first.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing that.....


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I use a similar one bought last season to control my HF 2hp DC. An amp probe gave me a 13.? reading. The DC vents directly outside. That may be the reason for the low amp reading????
I got 2 receivers with mine and can program the sending unit to control either one or both. Don't use the other receiver, though. 
I glued a rare earth magnet to the back of the sending unit. Use it mostly on the TS.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

just throwin' this out there, do with it what you will...
\
the nec Table 430.148 lists a 1 HP motor at 120 volts at 16 amps. 
We used to use 18 amps as the 1 hp norm. shows how old i am.

so, just check your equipment load/label or motor/tag


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Canadian Home Depot Sucks.*

Checked my local (Canadian) Home Depot today and they did have remotes, but not this one. The one that they carried is $25.99 + tax and it was only rated at 1/3 hp, which is about 4 amps. I checked my D/C and its rating is for 7amps. I just don't think that I want to pay 2.5 times the price for the one they sell in Canada, plus, it isn't rated for my d/c so it's not even an option. You Americans get all the good stuff.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Checked my local (Canadian) Home Depot today and they did have remotes, but not this one. The one that they carried is $25.99 + tax and it was only rated at 1/3 hp, which is about 4 amps. I checked my D/C and its rating is for 7amps. I just don't think that I want to pay 2.5 times the price for the one they sell in Canada, plus, it isn't rated for my d/c so it's not even an option. You Americans get all the good stuff.


I don't know if it would be worth it or not after you figure in shipping (according to the USPS site about $12.00) but if you want I can pick another one up and send it your way.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a warning and I've been meaning to update my earlier post on this topic. I had one of these hooked up to my HF DC and it worked really well for about 6 months. Then one day it just stopped. I unplugged it and when I got close I noticed the smell of burning electrical. I unplugged it and took it apart and didn't see where it was cooking, but my nose didn't lie and it was dead. I plan to just invest in a real one for the DC now.


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

Lowes has the same thing right now for $9.97 but it also comes with a $10 off your next $50 purchase coupon so it will end up being free


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree, I wouldn't be comfortable with this thing controlling anything bigger than my shop vac. It's just not worth taking the chance.

I do have an old 20 amp relay laying around though. When I finally get around to getting a real dust collection system I may wire it to control the relay and let the DC get power through the relay. That's if the cheapo remote lasts that long.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

dmh said:


> I do have an old 20 amp relay laying around though. When I finally get around to getting a real dust collection system I may wire it to control the relay and let the DC get power through the relay. That's if the cheapo remote lasts that long.


That's using your noodle! Always more than one way to skin a cat. :icon_smile:


----------

